# Homemade trout bait



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone every make or use Homemade Trout Bait?
I have found a lot of recipes on the web for making it but wonder if it works well for you.
Last winter there were a lot of really slow days ice fishing DC for ever one. On one of the slowest days for every one I talked too, I was 30 yards from two guys and a 12 year old kid that were pulling up fish every time they sent down what ever they were using for Bait, or at least getting hits and missing them, It was incredible. The Boy walked past us to go the their truck and I asked him what they were using and he said homemade bait.
One thing that caught my Eye was the Big Electric Auger he was using. Well a few days later me and a buddy were trying to fish the spot they were in and two guys came and sat about 15 yards from us and started to Nailed the fish too. So I mentioned this guy with the Electric Auger That also did well catching Fish and they knew him so they also knew about this "bait" the way they were knocking them Dead. Wish I knew How to make what they were using.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, I make up a special scent bait I use for Kokanee.


-DallanC


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

And it works good for you?. I'm going to try to mix a few things up this winter and see what happens.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Yes, I make up a special scent bait I use for Kokanee.
> 
> -DallanC


So please share the recipe!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are some recipies.....

1) Cheesy Garlic Trout Dough Bait

2 cups water, 1 cup flour, 1 cup cornmeal, ½ cup sugar, 1 tablespoon garlic powder, ¼ pound Velveeta cheese

Place the cheese in a small microwave safe bowl and microwave until melted.

Mix water, melted cheese, flour, cornmeal, sugar, and garlic powder together in a large mixing bowl until well blended and a heavy dough is formed.

Fill a large stock pot with water and bring to a rapid boil. While waiting for the water to boil, pinch off enough of the dough to form a small ball and roll it until it forms a ball. Form all of the dough into balls. Drop in a few dough balls into the water at a time. Cook the balls in the boiling water for 1-2 minutes and then place on paper towels to dry off the excess water.


2) Heat up a non-stick sauce pan on low- medium heat.

1. Start with one jar of power bait, broken in small pieces. Any color or flavor you like. One and one half times the amount of Velveeta and 20 white mini marshmallows. Place in the pan and melt them together. The mixture gives you the integrity and semi-flotation of power bait, while milking into the water like Velveeta. Then put in a full jar of Salmon eggs into the mix and smash them up in to the mixture. Add one teaspoon of pancake syrup. Mix a tablespoon of your favorite bait scent in. Use anise extract or garlic oil.

2. Let the concoction cool, and then knead like dough.

3. Containerize and refrigerate until used.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Evil Twin, I'll try that one too.


----------

